# Some Interesting People In My Assisted Living Facility



## Lon (Jun 10, 2018)

Beth is a retired Realtor in her 70's and needs a walker.  She is married to a doctor with ALZ that lives in a different facility across town. She goes to visit him twice a week.

Kevin  is a 54 year male that is wheel chair confined due to a stroke. We have the same Physical Therapist.

Larry 79 & Elizabeth 75  are my next door neighbors in the adjoining apartment. She is wheel chair confined due to Multiple Sclerosis. Larry is OK with just a cane and is the CARETAKER for Liz.

Thomas 94 lives alone like me and like me, just uses a walker. He is a WW 2 decorated Marine Vet.

There are 120 people living here where I live. Some are in the Memory Loss and ALZ section and the rest in various apartments. Each has a story and at least I can hear some from those not in the Memory Loss & ALZ section.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2018)

It's lovely that you have a mix of ages, and backgrounds as your neighbours Lon, it means you can have a great variance in conversations


----------



## terry123 (Jun 10, 2018)

Since you are writing a book, you will have a lot of experiences to draw from.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2018)

Are you hearing better now Lon?


----------



## Lon (Jun 11, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you hearing better now Lon?



Yes some what and hopefully even better after the 15th of June.


----------



## zogburr (Jun 11, 2018)

How is three meals a day in the dinning room working out?   Do you sit and have to wait for a server to take your order?  After ordering how long is the wait?   can you see the menu before mealtime?   Do you have a fixed table where only you sit?  i don't like the idea of having to go to a dinning room three times a day.  Do you like it?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2018)

I would be very interested in the stories that WWII vet has to tell.


----------

